# elephant purple



## slick

has anybody grown the elephant purple from bc seeds and do u think the numbers they put up are for real let me know what u guys think..


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Slick 



> Price:  495.00CND
> 
> Product Description
> 
> 
> Elephant Purple Bud - 10 pack
> 
> ORDER ID: CDELEPP
> 
> 
> 
> This is the BIGGEST MOST POTENT PURPLE STRAIN ON EARTH. Elephant Bud has multiple huge cola's which are covered in more crystals than white widow or Upstate. She is huge right from germination, and so vigerous, you barely have a vegetation stage. Thankfully flowering this purple giant is FAST for a purple variety. If your a commercial grower you'll save money on electricity and your cusomters will be begging for more if you can keep it in stock. ELEPHANT PURPLE is our best Purple creation, I seriously doubt we will be able to breed such a monster strain again. Elephant Purple raises the bar so high, nothing else will be able to match it for at least another 10 years. The smoke is so powerful and intense, and YOU MUST be careful if your not used to BC Genetics, as she is our most potent THC Strain Ever Created on planet earth. We have limited quantities and IT WILL SELL OUT, so order today and we will put a pack aside for you. Limited of 2 packs maximum order per person.
> 
> Plant height:  short/med
> 
> THC level %:  34%
> 
> Flowering times:  8 weeks
> 
> Yield:  1270 g/m2
> 
> Grows:  Indoors/Outdoors/Greenhouse
> 
> Strain Genetics:  SECRET
> 
> Grow Difficulty:  easy
> 
> Plant Odor:  low
> 
> Smoke Flavor:  smooth grape



If you have something to sell for a price of 500 a shot, your going to make it sound as good as you can as well 

Descriptions are not written in stone, they are written on rubber, it can be stretched :aok:


----------



## slick

thanks hippy but i had seen the descriptions already i was just wondering if anybody has grown it and how it came out ot is it even worth risking the 500 thanks hippy


----------



## city

Ouch. 500.eek
But 34% thc sounds great
Probably a wwxpp f2 seeds. That would be a great cross


----------



## HippyInEngland

Would you pay 50 a seed?


----------



## Tater

Yup, I used to pay 220 bucks an ounce to lol.  Depends on my cash flow but if I could afford it, I wouldn't really think twice about it. If they are telling the truth you get some good smoke, if not, you'll still probably get some good smoke and still have the grow be worth it.  Mind you be able to do the same thing with 50 dollar seeds.


----------



## Thorn

sheesh what a price! dunno if they'll sell any of those lol

But 34% WHAT????


----------



## The New Girl

slick said:
			
		

> has anybody grown the elephant purple from bc seeds and do u think the numbers they put up are for real let me know what u guys think..



Hey guys,

Do your homework!!! They are a rip-off site...

info-

hxxp://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html


 This is the rip-off section. The following seedbanks I've heard many bad things about. They are NOT recommended. aka means also known as. X means they seldom or never send the product. N means sending non viable seeds (non sprouting seeds) M indicates they send very inferior seeds or nothing at all 
 A-1 Seedbank (X,N)
  BC Seeds (X,M)
   Beeoo (X) 
Fairlight (X,N)
Greenmanspage (X,M) 
marijuanaseed.us (X) Software Services aka Cannabis4u aka Medical hemp aka  [L.Pafort] (X) 
Richies Seedshack (X)
Stinkey's (X) 
Weedseed (X) 
Pot a Gold (X)


----------



## Tater

BC Seeds IS NOT the same as bcseeds.com
BC Seeds is a ripoff
bcseeds.com is not, ask the 10 trainwreck, 10 ice, and 10 Fast Sweet Dreams I have in my sprout box lol.  Delivery took 3 business days.  The trainwreck were thrown in free and they messed up my shipping, it was supposed to be overnight so my next order will have lots of freebies.


----------



## city

Speaking of seeds. The bud pic of the month. Where do I get seeds for that.looks great


----------



## Thorn

:yeahthat::aok:

Tcbud??


----------



## whiterussian

city said:
			
		

> Speaking of seeds. The bud pic of the month. Where do I get seeds for that.looks great


Haha i asked tcbud the same thing she said its a cross she made herself
Amethyest X NL so you cant buy seeds for that plant :fid: :hitchair:


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Okay, no comment on BC Seeds. I also do not want, nor can I pay that much for seeds. As far as the strain........I visited a friend growing what he has told us is Elephant. The strain is tall, and I would guess, primarily sativa. Since his grow situation is not even close to the care we take with our plants, it could be a very good, high yielding strain, with the proper conditions in either hydro or outdoors. It had huge colas, however his were not dense. It was a fairly spicey skunk scented bud. The resin glands looked good, however the colas, were fluffy. Since I grow a lot of Oddyssy, I am spoiled by the dense, glistening colas on my own grows. We are going to trade some GDP, Lavendar clones for clones of the Elephant and do our own trial with this strain. 
We do primarily hydro for now, but will be going out doors....If you want to see some of my grows, until I load my profile here, just look me up on green passion....I have photos on that site under the same name I use here....
I have not ordered from BC before, so I cannot judge them for anything based on my own experience....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

oh yes, and I have seen it as just Elephant and now Purple Elephant....Well the buds have purple on them on just the elephant as they mature...so it is probably one and the same in terms of strain...I was not at all impressed, but this guy did not have stellar growing situations and his plants looked weak,,,in need of heat/light and were spindly..We baby our ladies....so, as stated in better conditions, this could be a great yielder...
The last time we got some of his clones, we had to nurse them into good health....


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

I have a grow journal on green passion for my elephant. It has been through a series of issues, but just posted the new veg photos on my journal today.


----------



## legalize_freedom

34% thc......???? come on...are we really that gullible???  I'd have to see the paper work from the lab before I would come close to believing that.  You sure it's not pink elephants these guys are seeing?  I think they need to put down the bottle, they are hallucinating...lol


----------



## Jericho

The site says that they are 195.00usd, that is a price worth paying for 10seeds if the potency is right, or am i looking on the wrong site? bcseeds.com is were i checked.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Well If I'm going to spend even a couple hundred bucks its going to be from a reputible breeder that has been around for awhile...not someone that just jumped onto the internet to sell seeds.  I'm very picky... for example if I'm going to get blueberry, I'm going to get it from DJ Short...I trust in the ones that have stood the test of time, not people who just take others genetics,  and put their name on it.  If I do buy from one of these unknowns, it is a hybrid that I will buy from them, if the parent stock comes from a reputibale breeder, and the price had better be right...like under 100 bucks for 10 seeds.

Since the advent of the internet, everyone is a breeder...which is fine, but do your research before buying from anyone.  There is a reason that the old timers have been around for a long time.


----------



## jmansweed

Explain to me why these strains are not available medically? Thousands of ( well off) growers live here in Norcal many are capable of purchacing seeds regardless of the cost. If there was a strain out there that produced 40% thc I can't imagine the Medicinal scene has not caught on yet. - and these strains have been available for some time. Some of those seeds are like $3000 fot 10. You seriously considering buying from any company that would charge that much?

I spoke to these breeders and wrote a few e-mails there way to try and get some answers. (some time ago). I was told the huge cost is research and development? I was also told to refer to previous proof that someone has produced strains this potent and the concept is not unheard of. I'll dig for th reference they gave me. In any case, I asked for proof or even some evidence that growers have acheived these fantastic, advertised numbers. They could give me none. 

Please update us on any progress purchacing seeds from this source.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Its garbage on the results. 
The highest THC ever tested by High Times was 27.8 or so. (Sensi Mr.Nice)

The labs at Uni of Mississippi said they can hit 30% with their highest at like 32%. And thats a gov run program with big money tossed at it.

No way. Anything that company sells is topping 25%. I just dont see it. They arnt a money company to be tossing cash at research like Sensi, Greenhouse, or these other guys can.

Now I dont know if this is true. But I read one Ole Miss report saying that at the moment of harvest. A plants can be around 40-50%. Thats before picking.
So either BC has a way of testing plants before harvesting. Or its just complete rubbish to sell.

Last year BC even went on a 3 month break for summer. Whole site was shut down. Now what kind of respectable company vanishes for 3 months at a time?


----------



## jmansweed

3 month break? They must of smoked some of there 40% stuff.............lol


----------



## Jericho

Lol i would never personaly buy from that site because i dont know it well at all, or buy seeds like that as ive never heard a single review and if you smoke weed dat good you gonna speak about it.


----------



## legalize_freedom

LOL...well if they are actually selling their seeds, then I guess they could afford a plant shut-down for a 3 month trip to the Bahamas.

Like I said earlier I would have to see some proof from a lab, before I even began to believe that these guys are serious...34% Bahahahaha


----------



## umbra

I have seen gas chromatography done in the Dam couple years ago. The highest then was knights templar( herijuana x C99 ) at 24%.


----------



## nouvellechef

Ridic


----------



## legalize_freedom

These are the same guys that our buddy with the homemade C02 is speaking of is it not?....LMAO


----------



## nouvellechef

LOL. I have seen and grown a 2lb plus outside, in '99 and 04'. I have never seen over 48 plus oz's inside. Am I crazy? I am sure its possible. I guess i just really wanty to see BC seeds, 48oz plant with 40% THC. hmmmm


----------



## chuckdee123

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Descriptions are not written in stone, they are written on rubber, it can be stretched :aok:



so good. hmm new signature? yeah.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I got 2 lbs outside to...but that dude is claiming it indoors in a small area with cfl's, and led's.....lol....I don't care how good the genetics are if this is possable we would have heard/read about it somewhere besides one dude claiming it on the internet...with no pics to back up the claims of course...LMAO  He's probably a sales rep for this seed company, and has stock in a led's, and a yeist farm...lol


----------



## nouvellechef

Hopefully he can elaborate. He was asked too. Find the new thread under general growing. Hopefully if ppl are doing it, it can be documented.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I've been to bcseeds site b4 and laughed my tail off at the price of mxf seeds their trying to sling. Even if it was that good I'd rather purchase a better light or something for that much change. I wouldn't donate my money to those e-thieves...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Well, as I might have said prior, I am growing the so called touted wonder weed, EP. Right now it is still in veg. It  flowered while cloning and was taken back to veg, then mutated into a ficus looking plant, brought into other veg tray in house, and back on 14 hours, cutting edge nutes, and is doing well, back to being cannabis. I am joking if anyone understands. They are healthy and if this site will let me post the veg...I will. These are doubled up and going into hydro sheds. The next clones will go outdoors. All I can tell you is what I learn with this strain and I have grown a lot of different strains. 

I agree with all the newbies becoming scientists and supposed master growers..We are not new...He has ten years and I have three..here and two in Oregon many years ago, outdoor...

We do not normally veg in the house, however in our sheds we had serious powder mildew and mites issues and in the back room here, it was extremely cold...So sheds have Oddyssey, Lavendar and GDP in veg shed and in flower shed. All taken care of and then aphids decided to grace us with their presence...
Lav and GDP are going away. Oddyssey is a good producer. 
I have just finished reorganizing the photos...I am fairly certain this is the 5th week for Oddyssey. All Cutting edge, timed feed twice a day, 12 hours, full set up in flower shed, RO water, fans, temp controlled and so forth. She had mites, but is starting to plump up again in the 6th week..usually they are twice the size by now..been growing her for over a year...among many others tried and tested...

I do not usually post here...so just wanted to update on the so called miracle weed. I will believe it when I see it, as well as anyone else...

well had trouble with photos..so will post what i can. THE PHOTO BELOW IS 'ELEPHANT PURPLE'...I CRASHED TRYING TO POST ODDYSSEY...BUT IN AVATAR IS ODDYSSEY


----------



## Tater

My grow with bcseeeds did not turn out well at all, all of the trainwreck hermied on me and polinated my entire grow, mind you the Fast Sweet Dreams did look and smoke pretty darn nice it was just seeded heavily.  I found the service to be good, but I don't think i will be dealing with them again as I was unimpressed with the results.  I prefer sites where you have access to talk to the breeders one on one.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Hey Caliwildviolet, heck yeah your welcome to post your grow!  We want to watch, I've never heard anyone here complain about lookig at pics of weed!  You could even start your own thread in the grow journals, maybe you'll teach somebody something.  Welcome!


----------



## 2Dog

CaliWildViolet420 said:
			
		

> Well, as I might have said prior, I am growing the so called touted wonder weed, EP. Right now it is still in veg. It flowered while cloning and was taken back to veg, then mutated into a ficus looking plant, brought into other veg tray in house, and back on 14 hours, cutting edge nutes, and is doing well, back to being cannabis. I am joking if anyone understands. They are healthy and if this site will let me post the veg...I will. These are doubled up and going into hydro sheds. The next clones will go outdoors. All I can tell you is what I learn with this strain and I have grown a lot of different strains.
> 
> I agree with all the newbies becoming scientists and supposed master growers..We are not new...He has ten years and I have three..here and two in Oregon many years ago, outdoor...
> 
> We do not normally veg in the house, however in our sheds we had serious powder mildew and mites issues and in the back room here, it was extremely cold...So sheds have Oddyssey, Lavendar and GDP in veg shed and in flower shed. All taken care of and then aphids decided to grace us with their presence...
> Lav and GDP are going away. Oddyssey is a good producer.
> I have just finished reorganizing the photos...I am fairly certain this is the 5th week for Oddyssey. All Cutting edge, timed feed twice a day, 12 hours, full set up in flower shed, RO water, fans, temp controlled and so forth. She had mites, but is starting to plump up again in the 6th week..usually they are twice the size by now..been growing her for over a year...among many others tried and tested...
> 
> I do not usually post here...so just wanted to update on the so called miracle weed. I will believe it when I see it, as well as anyone else...
> 
> well had trouble with photos..so will post what i can.


 
you grow in soil and feed twice a day? is it a very diluted feed? do you mind me asking what you use?


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Thanks 'legalize'. I do not post too much (anywhere but GP), cause with all my confidence, I just do not want to be trashed by anyone...LMAO
I have seen a few sites that are kind of cruel to people and while I am not new at this...I think that no one has the right to put anyone down for just asking a question....
I have the grow journal for this one on GP. We did not get our seeds or any seeds from BC, so I have no opinion of them one way or another. My personal opinion is that it is kind of shady to be so secretive about the strains origin. 
This EP is the third generation off the seed, that a friend's brother acquired from BC. 
thanks a bunch for your welcome....
I am totally sick today...thanks to the cold and cough brought home by my partner aka b/f. 
I am on friggin dial up...So, I do joke about posting sometimes...and it is raining like crazy here...
If I want to play a game, I can move the piece on the board today and come back in the morning..but in time, when the internet idiots will begin to install further back in the mountains here...maybe I will have something resembling high speed...

Just forgive me, if I do not always post using the correct terms...I know a lot...according to some...I know more than a lot..but I am not a know it all...

Right now, Growing the EP, Lavendar, GDP, Oddyssey all hydro, full sheds. 

Have grown, Mazar, White Widow, Early Misty, Super Silver Haze, Icky Sticky Sour D, Flo Romulan, Purple Kush, Morning Star, BubbleBerry, OG Kush, Master Kush, Some mystery Wonder Weed...from my brother and from seed, Big Buddha Cheese...and I forget...what else...
I do just about all but equipment issues, and the nutes...so I do a lot...We kind of share the transplanting, but I do all the harvest, bubble hash, some medibles..Oils...etc. 
Have experienced, Heat Stress, Spider Mites, Super Spider Mites. Aphids, White Flies, Powder Mildew..Lil bit of Algae, and One small case of bud mold...Have used rockwool and the hydroton clay pebbles...Now using Sunshine #4 and all Cutting Edge Products...On timed drip for all trays, and timed lighting...survived power outages, surprise sheriff visit..and no probs with that one, due to all compliance being in order...and some theft issues...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Hi  2 Dog, 
I will have to ask him about the measurements. The only reason I do not do the nutes, is that because it will be an excuse for me to always have to do it all...and it is a lot that I do already. Timed YES, Twice a day. It is the nute for whatever stage offered by Cutting Edge..so of course, pre veg, veg..pre flower, in full flower. 
The only time we dilute as far as I can remember is if we have some over nutrients issues....and the leaves show signs of various components being too strong. 
My partner and boyfriend here...also works full time and does not vary any of the feeding for any of the plants...
Oh yea..One I forgot...that I grew for a bit, was Dynamite..She needed a slight variation on the nutrients balance...
If we have to, we flush, when the plants show over fertilization...
Just currently the Sunshine Soil #4.
Outdoor Soil will be a whole different mix...and have additives such as bone meal and blood meal..probably worm castings...
We were lucky and found 48 - 45 gallon smart pots on CL and bought them at less than $2.00 each, used once. They run about $16.95 per pot retail...
We will use the smart pots for the outdoor grow this year...This will help with aeration and pests...who love yummy tender roots...
I have also used Mother of All Buds a couple of times and did not see much difference. 
I want to learn more about the molasses mixtures...I have read a bit about...

So, nutes are ph correct, with RO water...Water has to be hauled from the flower shed, cause we are on a well...and cannot afford to have RO systems in all areas...Water tested good for humans, but hard on the plants...without filtration. 

The Elephant Purple...whatever strains it comes from obviously one is a kush and it is sativa-ish in stature...It has strong branches and is a fighter....but too early in the grow for me to tell you much more....
I hope to provide others with good information. I have no idea what the thc count on it really is...
I just hate snobby seed banks or anyone who will not provide information...what difference does it make...knowledge is a good thing and just cause one has it, does not mean a few hundred do not also...
As soon as Elephant Purple shows itself...another new faddish one will come along..I want good quality meds and a high yield...and I am not fond of dispensaries...I have a thread on that also on GP...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

This is when the plant Elephant Purple mutated. It is prior to my previous photo ....Okay Resized so try try try again, I will...
I will go ahead and do a somewhat stage by stage grow journal on another thread, so those of you who are interested can follow that or not...
Probably not today, cause we are going to lose power and switching back and forth from generator to pacific gas and extortion, will probably fry the computer...


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

well it looks like the photos did not post...grr


----------



## legalize_freedom

you had a light issue??  was budding and reverted back to veg.  Some of those leaves almost look like ducksfoot.

I have a membership at GP, I hardly ever go there since I found this place.  I will have to look for your journal there, you go by the same name there?

I'm glad you showed up here, it sounds like you have some experience to share!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Hi ya legalize...Yes, I researched the duck foot...and had many saying it was duck foot...but it isn't. It had to recycle and get back to some form of normal...
On all medicinal cannabis sites, I am under Violet related names,,my favorite flower...so it is CaliWildViolet420 or CWV420 and so forth...For artwork sites...CaliWildViolet...I love GP...
Going to give you a journal on the Elephant Purple for others...will start, but I am fluish sick and not sitting up too long...Some people like being in bed all day..not me..


----------



## legalize_freedom

aaawww hope you feel better!  I hate the flu!


----------

